# fita barebow rules



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

I need help with the fita barebow rules I know the bow cannot have a stabilizer but you can add weight to the lower part of the riser. The bow must pass through a 4.812 dia ring unstrung. I shoot a Hoyt Formula RX can I add weight to the limb where the threaded bushing is between the limb pivot and limb bolt?
Gary


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

Gary, I believe the weight has to be incorporated into the bow riser..as in a Club 650 or a Bernie Nilo. The weight cannot stick out from the riser. If it does it probably won't fit through the test jig.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

FITA Rulebook 9.3.6.2.2 - Weights may be added to the lower part of the riser. All weights, regardless of shape, must mount directly to the riser without rods, extensions, angular mounting connections or shock-absorbing devices.


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

From the FITA Field World Championships 2010:










The side weights must be customised pieces.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

Looks to me like I can have the weight on the limb. I can see something bolted on the bottom limb . this is what I wanted to do but was not sure if it was legal.


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

I'd be inclined to think that's a limbsaver, looks rubber rather than metallic.

I have to admit I read the OP a bit too quick and took up the wrong location for the weight.

I don't think I'd add weight there if I had that riser as I'd be worried about the effects on the limbs, although the bushing is there for some reason.

The interesting feature for me is the customised side weights.


----------



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

I think your correct Greyside, the limb attachment looks like a limbsaver device of some sort but cant find anything in the catalogs that resemble it. She certainly shoots the lights out with that bow. Gar.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

The item in question on the limb is something like this:
http://www.limbsaver.com/store/product.php?productid=16292

Since it may be considered a "Torque Flight Compensator" (9.3.6.2.1, Book 4), and will pass through the ring, it's fine.

-Steve


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

so what I am asking is can I put a weight where the dampener is located on the limb. Hoyt dosen't have a problem with weight on the limb. Just don't want to get used to the weight then have to take it off at the tournament
Gary


Beastmaster said:


> The item in question on the limb is something like this:
> http://www.limbsaver.com/store/product.php?productid=16292
> 
> Since it may be considered a "Torque Flight Compensator" (9.3.6.2.1, Book 4), and will pass through the ring, it's fine.
> ...


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

just talked to the Chairman of the fita technical committe.If just a weight, no problem. No "damper" I.e. Rubber mounted weight allowed.
Thank you guys for the help
Gary


----------

